# What does TNT mean?



## Mel! (Jan 25, 2007)

What does TNT stand for?
On the cooking site, I mean. Not the bomb meaning.

Mel


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2007)

Till Next Time?

Tom


----------



## jabbur (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it means Dynamite!  Like the best recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

Mel,
TNT means tried and true..We ask this when seeking a recipe that has been made before and often.  

kadesma


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 25, 2007)

well that`s taught me something also, I figured Tried-N-Tested, but True sounds better cos tested could mean it was awefull  

I still think 2,4,6 trinitromethylbenzene sounds sexier though :P


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> well that`s taught me something also, I figured Tried-N-Tested, but True sounds better cos tested could mean it was awefull
> 
> I still think 2,4,6 trinitromethylbenzene sounds sexier though :P


Ah go on with ya 

kadesma


----------



## Mel! (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I think Kadesmas version makes the most sense, in this context. 

So, if i have cooked something regularly, and I like it,should I put TNT before the name of it, when posting it, here?

Mel


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 26, 2007)

Learn something new all the time---I remember when I had to ask what LOL meant!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I think Kadesmas version makes the most sense, in this context.
> 
> ...


Yes Mel,
you can put tnt in front of a recipe that ou've made often and would recomend to others. You can also use it to ask for a tnt recipe.
kadesma


----------



## Mel! (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Expatgirl

Just yesterday, I had to ask what LMAO means.
I am not very good at understanding acronyms. I used to work for a couple of computer companies. Some of those folk never speak, without puting at least 3 acronyms, in every sentence. By the time I figured one sentence  out, they would be 2 sentences later. 

Thanks Kadesma. 

Mel


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2007)

Our new Governor has told his "people" that they are to stop using acronyms . Seems that the public can't understand half of what they are saying ...surprise, surprise.


----------



## mish (Jan 26, 2007)

My interpretation of TNT (other than Turner Network Televison, LOL), for the purpose of posting recipes in this forum is:

The recipe posted is tried, with good results, in the poster's opinion, to share with other members - not copied and pasted from another site/source, or how often the recipe/dish has been made.

For the purpose of posting recipes/titles here, the shortcut "TNT" lets members know the recipe has been tried/made by same & probably tightens up the space - long title.

You raise a good question, as I have been confused about how to post the title of the recipe, i.e. TNT or REC (abbreviation for recipe).

Added thought: Since there are copyright laws posted here, perhaps we can do away with titled TNT & Rec?

Re submitted/shared Recipes - Can same be posted in  recipe format - or posted in a general cooking chat. TIA


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe TNT means tried and true.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 26, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Hello Expatgirl
> 
> Just yesterday, I had to ask what LMAO means.
> I am not very good at understanding acronyms. I used to work for a couple of computer companies. Some of those folk never speak, without puting at least 3 acronyms, in every sentence. By the time I figured one sentence  out, they would be 2 sentences later.
> ...



i think that I finally figured that one out and confirmed it with my daughter in law-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  we old folks are eventually going to get it.  Keep them coming!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 26, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> I used to work for a couple of computer companies. Some of those folk never speak, without puting at least 3 acronyms, in every sentence.


 
Try working with/for the Navy.  According to my source, the Navy is the original culprit for infliciting numerous acronyms on Americans.  Something to do with the use of letter sets that could be transmitted economically over various electronic devices.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Lyndalou

I would certainly be grateful, if there was some law preventing use of acrynoms. They really put me at a disadvantage. Otherwise, I may have to learn how to pretend I know what people are talking about. I try this, but then I blow it, by getting curious to really know, what they are talking about.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Mish.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks ShpJ4

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Expatgirl

We dont really have to turn out like the old folks, do we?
I am hoping to apply heavy duty psychology, to prevent myself turning out like my Mother in Law.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Mudbug

In the Navies case, it looks like at least there was a reason, for it. 
I think others should be more selective, about the copy catting they do.

Mel


----------



## MJ (Jan 29, 2007)

Chat acronyms:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/chat-acronyms-a-z-10265.html


----------



## Mel! (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks MJ!!!!


----------

